

How Toy Story 2 was nearly lost - beat
http://mentalfloss.com/uk/entertainment/27204/how-one-line-of-text-nearly-killed-toy-story-2

======
trevin
Original story here with much more detail:
[http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-
story-...](http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-
deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/)

Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3972798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3972798)

